
Bower development is stopped. Move to npm, if you haven't already - numbnuts
https://twitter.com/nachocoloma/status/663622545162280960
======
JeremyMorgan
Looks like a sad state of affairs for that project. While I think Bower is a
great product, I have often wondered why not use NPM for everything in the
first place anyway.

